# CZ Pistole Modell 27 Cal. 7,65 Questions.



## Paga (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey I got my paps old Handguns and this one is a CZ modell 27 cal. 7.65 M/M. Just wanted to know a few things. What size ammo should i buy (I belive its .32 APC) and how can i tell if its safe to be used. If anything should i just take it to a local gunshop.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i would check for overall signs of care.... does it have surface rust? it the barrel clean? any pitting? any thing that doesnt seem like it should? cracked grips? 

if all the above are good, then i wouldnt hesitate to use it... if not, take it to the local gun shop for a look


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And it's *.32 ACP* (not "APC").


----------

